# Clayed for the first time



## forest

I have finally got round to having a go with clay, pleased with the results but still have a few chips, marks and swirls, I think the DA polisher will be next.....
Oh well, thought a few pickies might be in order, wash dry and clay


















then follwed by Swissvax cleaner fluid and Swissvax Saphir


















































Wheels only washed so far, still to be removed clayed & waxed


----------



## skiwhiz

good effort


----------



## damien.wrl

good effort now come and do the porker.... miss my baby especially when its shines like that... Mark H

you can run but you cant hide.... what am I doing on here????????


----------



## DAZTTC

Looking gooooooooooooooooooood mate 8)


----------



## stevebeechTA

Looking good what clay bar did you use mate


----------



## forest

damien.wrl said:


> good effort now come and do the porker.... miss my baby especially when its shines like that... Mark H
> 
> you can run but you cant hide.... what am I doing on here????????


Ain't you on the wrong forum :lol: 
I'll get a bit more practice in then I'll be ready for your beast. Nicely found mate :wink:


----------



## forest

stevebeechTA said:


> Looking good what clay bar did you use mate


Had the Megs clay kit as a prezzie, found it ok to use, followed a bit of advice from show and shine "how to's". Was pleased for a first attempt


----------



## damien.wrl

Just popped back for another look, what a beaut... wish I had one like that.....still miss it a bit we were together a long time


----------



## davelincs

looks very good


----------



## forest

damien.wrl said:


> Just popped back for another look, what a beaut... wish I had one like that.....still miss it a bit we were together a long time


12 months on and I am still smiling, the porka is looking sweet thou 8)


----------



## forest

davelincs said:


> looks very good


Cheers buddy, just about to go and give her the first clean of the year now that she has been out again.


----------



## damien.wrl

Just popped back again for another look... in the reflection shot of yourself in a footie shirt , do you have a Brazillian.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] :roll:


----------



## Alex_TT

looks like the megs has done a damn good job!
was thinking about purchasing some myself as i am new to the whole clay bar cleaning process.....SOLD!

were those pics taken after a clay bar clean or did you use a good wax too mate?


----------



## forest

damien.wrl said:


> Just popped back again for another look... in the reflection shot of yourself in a footie shirt , do you have a Brazillian.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] :roll:


Nothing wrong with your eyesight :lol:


----------



## forest

Alex_TT said:


> looks like the megs has done a damn good job!
> was thinking about purchasing some myself as i am new to the whole clay bar cleaning process.....SOLD!
> 
> were those pics taken after a clay bar clean or did you use a good wax too mate?


A bit of a mixture from memory, some just after the clay bar and then more after a coat of Swissvax Saphir


----------



## Redscouse

Nice one Iain  

Looking nice mate 8) 8)

Wanna do mine sometime, never waxed OR clayed mine :lol: 
Paul


----------



## DAZTTC

Redscouse said:


> Nice one Iain
> 
> Looking nice mate 8) 8)
> 
> Wanna do mine sometime, never waxed OR clayed mine :lol:
> Paul


You'd better start we've go two weeks. [smiley=whip.gif]

DAZ


----------



## Charlie

DAZTTC said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Iain
> 
> Looking nice mate 8) 8)
> 
> Wanna do mine sometime, never waxed OR clayed mine :lol:
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> You'd better start we've go two weeks. [smiley=whip.gif]
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

LOL Daz indeed we do, I have a brand new Megs kit sitting in the garage waiting for its first outing 

I am off down to Wak/Morgan on the 6th though so will wait until after that to have a go with it.

Charlie


----------



## Redscouse

Yeh i need to learn / experience waxing soon, as ive never done it :lol: :lol:

Im sure you guys will help me in a few weeks........ hopefully........ please........ IM BEGGING YOU!!!!


----------



## DAZTTC

Redscouse said:


> Yeh i need to learn / experience waxing soon, as ive never done it :lol: :lol:
> 
> Im sure you guys will help me in a few weeks........ hopefully........ please........ IM BEGGING YOU!!!!


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/ :wink:

DAZ :lol:


----------



## Charlie

DAZTTC said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh i need to learn / experience waxing soon, as ive never done it :lol: :lol:
> 
> Im sure you guys will help me in a few weeks........ hopefully........ please........ IM BEGGING YOU!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/ :wink:
> 
> DAZ :lol:
Click to expand...

LOL I didn't even know there was a difference between wax and polish until I came on here   best get reading up - fast 

Charlie


----------



## TT Ade

Charlie said:


> LOL I didn't even know there was a difference between wax and polish until I came on here   best get reading up - fast
> 
> Charlie


Sheesh! You get wax in your ear, everyone knows that!


----------



## damien.wrl

Free Bump, just popped on to see how the car is doing, was in Droitwich the other weekend and spared a thought for the old boy, miss him a bit, do you still have him????  

Mark H


----------



## forest

damien.wrl said:


> Free Bump, just popped on tho see how the car is doing, was in Droitwich the other weekend and spared a thought for the old boy, miss him a bit, do you still have him????
> 
> Mark H


Bloody hell, what a coincidence, was wondering whether you still got that porker. Yes I still have Her :wink: , just started with the polisher again last weekend, only done the bonnet so far, more to come over the next few weeks.

I'll try and find some pictures for you or send you a link in a PM in a bit

You keeping OK?


----------



## damien.wrl

forest said:


> damien.wrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free Bump, just popped on tho see how the car is doing, was in Droitwich the other weekend and spared a thought for the old boy, miss him a bit, do you still have him????
> 
> Mark H
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell, what a coincidence, was wondering whether you still got that porker. Yes I still have Her :wink: , just started with the polisher again last weekend, only done the bonnet so far, more to come over the next few weeks.
> 
> I'll try and find some pictures for you or send you a link in a PM in a bit
> 
> You keeping OK?
Click to expand...

sorry not a big enough member to be allowed to pm yet, I am so chuffed he is still being looked after, did you manage to sort those egg damage scratches on the front grill?? he is looking superb and I am glad he appears to be looking after you as well. Do I detect camber on the rear???
I have gone down the cleaning polishing route too, the old 997 has taken a back seat to my MK2 Gti which has become an obsession, I do plan to attack the porker with the das soon but the golf is in the garage in the rain the Porker is the daily??
here is a link to the old Golf
http://www.vwgolfmk2.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=128
will give you a shout next time I am up north


----------



## forest

damien.wrl said:


> sorry not a big enough member to be allowed to pm yet, I am so chuffed he is still being looked after, did you manage to sort those egg damage scratches on the front grill?? he is looking superb and I am glad he appears to be looking after you as well. Do I detect camber on the rear???
> I have gone down the cleaning polishing route too, the old 997 has taken a back seat to my MK2 Gti which has become an obsession, I do plan to attack the porker with the das soon but the golf is in the garage in the rain the Porker is the daily??
> here is a link to the old Golf
> http://www.vwgolfmk2.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=128
> will give you a shout next time I am up north


No, the scratches are still there, need someone with more talent than I possess. The first time I used the DA, I was a tad nervous but will be giving the front end another go soon. I spent about 5 hours on the Bonnet last weekend and will be doing a panel at a time. I think the marks may be too deep for a DA.
Since the springs went on, the back is quite low at the moment, could you see my PM or no access at all?

Hats off to you on the golf, that's seriously impressive, big respect for the OCD, I think I have a way to go yet :wink:

Can't believe the porker is playing second fiddle lol


----------



## damien.wrl

Still checking... You have owned it longer than I did now... Glad it's still in good hands..


----------



## butler

damien.wrl said:


> Still checking... You have owned it longer than I did now... Glad it's still in good hands..


Hows the mk2 going...? i`m on the hunt for my first TT...


----------

